# Günstiger Farblaserdrucker bis ca 200 Euro?



## gecco (23. Juni 2011)

*Günstiger Farblaserdrucker bis ca 200 Euro?*

Da mein Canon IP 4500 das zeitliche gesegnet hat möchte ich mir jetzt einen guten Farblaserdrucker zulegen,da ich das ständige Druckkopfreinigen und Patronentauschen satt habe!
Wie sieht es mit Fotodruck aus,angeblich sollen die nicht so schön wie beim Tintenkleckser werden,und angeblich braucht man da ein Spezialpapier?
Ich möchte auf jeden Fall einen wo auch nachbau Toner zu haben sind,netzwerkfähig wäre auch nicht schlecht!
Ich dachte da zb an 
*HP ColorLaserJet Pro CP1525nw Farblaserdrucker*
HP ColorLaserJet Pro CP1525nw Farblaserdrucker: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
oder an
*Samsung CLP-325W Farblaserdrucker*
Samsung CLP-325W Farblaserdrucker: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Die Druckkosten sollten niedrig sein und die Qualität sollte stimmen!
Für Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## rabe08 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Günstiger Farblaserdrucker bis ca 200 Euro?*

Würde ich nicht machen. Einen Farblaser für rund 200 Euro mit niedrigen Druckkosten gibt es nicht. Punkt. 

Fotos solltest Du nicht auf einem Farblaser drucken. Hat nix mit dem Papier zu tun. Der Toner ist ist nunmal matt. Also werden die Bilder auch matt. Das Druckraster siehst Du auch immer. Die Farbdarstellung ist auch schlechter als Tinte, da die 3-4 Tonergrundfarben sich nicht so gut vermischen wie Tinte. 

Ich habe bei mir einen Tintenstrahler (Canon IP5200, macht noch keine Zicken) und einen Samsung ML1630 schwarz-weiß-Laser. Die Kombi erfüllt gut ihren Dienst.


----------



## gecco (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Günstiger Farblaserdrucker bis ca 200 Euro?*

Fotos werden eigentlich immer bei Internet Fotohändlern ausgearbeitet!
Zu 99,9 Prozent würde ich den Laserdrucker für den Ausdruck von Internetseiten,Dokumenten und Etiketten verwenden!
Mir geht das nur am Senkel das die Patronen sehr schnell leer sind und wen man den Drucker längere Zeit nicht benützt das man dann immmer eine Reinigung machen muss und da auch wieder unnötig Tinte verschwendet wird!
Für die oben genannten Ausdrucke müsste ich doch mit einem Laserdrucker billiger wegkommen,oder?
Schade finde ich das in dieser Klasse kein Duplex(beidseitiger)Druck möglich ist!
Ich hätte noch eine Frage zu LAN 10/100 Gb LAN parallel WLAN
was ist das genau und für was brauche ich was?
Kann mir die begriffe wer erklären?Danke
http://geizhals.at/a586202.htmlhttp://geizhals.at/a586202.html
Der Samsung CLP-325W hätte WLAN,
der HP Color LaserJet Pro CP1525nw LAN 10/100?

Was wäre besser?

Ich möchte meinen Laserdrucker gern ins Netzwerk einbinden(Da ich mehrere Pcs habe)!
http://geizhals.at/?cat=prlc
Und macht es einen Unterschied ob ich 600x600 von HP oder 2400x600 wie zb von Samsung habe,sichtbarer Unterschied?
Sagt das was über Druckquali aus,oder ist das wie bei den Kameras die Pixellügerei?


----------



## gecco (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Günstiger Farblaserdrucker bis ca 200 Euro?*

Hat von euch keiner einen Farblaserdrucker bis ca 200 Mücken?Tipps-Danke


----------



## Seabound (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Günstiger Farblaserdrucker bis ca 200 Euro?*

Ich hab nen Dell Color Laser 1320c. 

Der hat so um die 150 Euro gekostet. Die Druckqualität der Farbausdrucke ist garnicht soooo schlecht. Tinte is natürlich besser. Ansonsten is das Ding OK. Tut jetzt seit nem Jahr ohne Mucken seinen Dienst. Die Nachfüllpatronen sind auch "relativ" günstig. Ab 50 Euro bist du fürs Farbenset dabei. Ich hatte mich damals informiert und mich gerade deswegen für Dell entschieden, weil da die Druckkosten am günstigsten Waren. Kyocera oder son Zeugs ist ja ein Satz Nachfüllpatornen teurer als der Drucker. Im Übrigen ist der Dell recht groß. Ein ziemlicher Kasten. Meiner Meinung nach der einzige Nachteil. 

Dell.de - Dell 1320c Color Laser Printer Testberichte von Kunden - Produktbewertungen

Test: Kompakter Farblaserdrucker - Dell 1320c - Drucker - PC-WELT

Dell Color Laser Printer 1320c - Preisvergleich - PC-WELT

Dell 1320c - PCtipp.ch - Produkte

Das Ding ist nicht wirklich netzwerktauglich, aber man kann ihn trotzdem irgendwie einbinden. Hat mich aber nicht interessiert, da ich bis jetzt kein Netzwerk benötige. In einem der Links steht dazu ein bissel was drin. Ach hier:_ "Laut Leistungsbeschreibung bietet der Farblaserdrucker keine Ethernetschnittstelle. Tatsächlich ist der Netzanschluss jedoch an der Geräterückseite vorhanden."_


----------



## gecco (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Günstiger Farblaserdrucker bis ca 200 Euro?*

Ich suche noch immer einen Farblaserdrucker A4 bis ca 200 mücken!
http://www.testberichte.de/d/linkfeedback/frame.html?feedbackUrl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.pcwelt.de%2Fprodukte%2FHP-Laserjet-Pro-CP1525nw-Farblaserdrucker-Test-1521063.html&objectId=270849&toUrl=%2Fd%2Flink%2Fm_linker.php%3Fc3_id%3D2530%26amp%3Bt_id%3D270849%26amp%3Bdest%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.pcwelt.de%252Fprodukte%252FHP-Laserjet-Pro-CP1525nw-Farblaserdrucker-Test-1521063.html%26amp%3Bm_id%3D271%26amp%3Bpos%3D3127&objectType=4
Es gibt wie es aussieht bis ca 200 Euro noch keine Eierlegende Wollmilchsau!
Hohe Druckerkosten dürften alle haben,Duplexdruck und Randloser Druck beherscht auch keiner,und mit der Druckquali schaut es auch noch bescheiden aus gegenüber Tintenkleckser!
Aber ich bin das ständige Tintenpatronentauschen leid,die originalen sind schweineteuer und die nachbau funktionieren meist nicht so wie sie sollen,ich frage mich ob die nachbautoner bei Laserdruckern besser sind?


----------



## gecco (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Günstiger Farblaserdrucker bis ca 200 Euro?*

Hat hier keiner von euch einen Farblaserdrucker zb HP 1525nw oder Samsung CLP 325 W?


----------



## klaerchen (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Günstiger Farblaserdrucker bis ca 200 Euro?*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Dell Color Laser 1320c.
> 
> Der hat so um die 150 Euro gekostet. Die Druckqualität der Farbausdrucke ist garnicht soooo schlecht. Tinte is natürlich besser. Ansonsten is das Ding OK. Tut jetzt seit nem Jahr ohne Mucken seinen Dienst. Die Nachfüllpatronen sind auch "relativ" günstig. Ab 50 Euro bist du fürs Farbenset dabei. Ich hatte mich damals informiert und mich gerade deswegen für Dell entschieden, weil da die Druckkosten am günstigsten Waren. Kyocera oder son Zeugs ist ja ein Satz Nachfüllpatornen teurer als der Drucker. Im Übrigen ist der Dell recht groß. Ein ziemlicher Kasten. Meiner Meinung nach der einzige Nachteil.
> 
> ...


 
Ich schließe mich Deiner Meinung an.
Habe den Dell seit Januar und bin voll zu frieden. Es handelt sich sich zwar um ein Auslaufmodell (daher so günstig), aber mich stört das nicht solange es noch Toner zum Kaufen gibt. (Vielleicht zur Sicherheit ein paar zu Reserve gekauft )

Netzwerkfähig ist er, auch wenn ich's nur sehr selten nutze.

@gecco
Schlag zu solange es ihn noch gibt! - >Dell 1320c


----------



## gecco (20. August 2011)

*AW: Günstiger Farblaserdrucker bis ca 200 Euro?*

Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich den 
*Hewlett-Packard LaserJet Pro CP1525n Farbdrucker (CE874A)*

*(USB/LAN,*
http://www.ditech.at/artikel/DLCH004/Laserdrucker_HP_Color_LaserJet_Pro_CP1525n.html


oder den 
*Hewlett-Packard LaserJet Pro CP1525nw Farbdrucker (CE875A)*

*(USB/LAN/WLAN,*
http://www.ditech.at/artikel/DLCH007/Laserdrucker_HP_Color_LaserJet_Pro_CP1525nw.html

holen.
Es sind von Preis 60 Euro unterschied,und der eine hat kein WLan,brauch ich das überhaupt wenn ich LAN hab(Privatgebrauch,möchte aber schon mehrere Pcs damit drucken lassen)?
Was wäre der Vorteil von Lan zu Wlan ?
Ich weiss nicht welchen ich mir nehmen soll,sonst sind sie komplett ident!Hilfe


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. August 2011)

*AW: Günstiger Farblaserdrucker bis ca 200 Euro?*

Lan haben ja beide, nur W Lan hat der teurere. In dem Falle würde Lan doch völlig reichen wenn am Router noch ein Plätzchen frei ist. Der einzige Vorteil von W Lan wäre nur die kabellose Verbindung, die wäre aber je nach Gegebenheit langsamer. Die Folgekosten sollte man nicht aus den Augen verlieren, werden mit dem Kartuschenkauf auch die Fixiereinheit usw abgedeckt?


----------



## gecco (21. August 2011)

*AW: Günstiger Farblaserdrucker bis ca 200 Euro?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Lan haben ja beide, nur W Lan hat der teurere. In dem Falle würde Lan doch völlig reichen wenn am Router noch ein Plätzchen frei ist. Der einzige Vorteil von W Lan wäre nur die kabellose Verbindung, die wäre aber je nach Gegebenheit langsamer. Die Folgekosten sollte man nicht aus den Augen verlieren, werden mit dem Kartuschenkauf auch die Fixiereinheit usw abgedeckt?



Wie schnell ist die Verbindung mit Wlan und Lan?
Was meinst du mit Folgekosten,Kartuschen sind in allen zweien (128A))gleich,und was für eine Fixiereinheit?


----------



## gecco (21. August 2011)

*AW: Günstiger Farblaserdrucker bis ca 200 Euro?*

Wie schnell ist Lan gegenüber Wlan?
Was meinst du mit Fixiereinheit,Toner sind die gleichen?


----------



## BigBubby (22. August 2011)

*AW: Günstiger Farblaserdrucker bis ca 200 Euro?*

Warum muss es denn unbedingt ein Laserdrucker sein? 
Der Officejetz Pro 8000 von HP hat z.B. auch extrem niedrige Kosten pro Blatt. Die großen patronen halten über 1000seiten (was sie wirklich halten. Habe inzwischen 3-4Schwarzpatronen und 2 Sets an Farbe durch). 
Davon, dass er sich dauernd reinigt habe ich auch bis jetzt nichts mitbekommen. Bei mir steht er durchgehend auf Standby (also nicht extra ausgestellt).
Er hat duplex druck. Ist nur etwas laut und etwas groß. Wobei man sagen muss, dass er bei einseitigen drucken extrem schnell ist. Beim Duplex dauert es länger, da er so schlau ist, die eine Seite kurz antrocknen zu lassen, bevor er wieder einzieht.


----------



## fotoman (24. August 2011)

*AW: Günstiger Farblaserdrucker bis ca 200 Euro?*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Warum muss es denn unbedingt ein Laserdrucker sein?


Vermutlich geht es gecco so wie mir. Mein HP 6L hat in (geschätzten) 11 Jahren gerade mal drei Tonerkartusche gesehen, inkl der Originalen. Er druckt aber immer dann ohne Aussetzer, wenn ich will. Egal,  ob der letzte Druck gestern oder vor drei Monaten war.

Alle mir beknanten Tintenstrahler sind (nicht nur bei mir) schon nach ein paar Wochen Nichtgebrauch eingetrocknet und jagen, wenn man sie mal stromlos hatte (ich ziehe halt gerne meine Geräte aus, wenn ich für ein Wochenende oder länger auf Reisen bin), riesige Mengen der teuren Tinte durch die Düsen.

Wozu sollte man bei so einem Druckverhalten einen Tintenstrahler brauchen? Fotos, die ich dauerhaft aufhänge (dann reicht A4 sowiso meist nicht) oder verschenke werden ausbelichtet und die Qualität der Farbdrucke eines HP CP2025n reicht mir vollkommen, um mir die Bilder für ein paar Wochen an die Wand zu hängen.

Ich fand sie subjektiv besser wie die Farbbilder, die ich auf einem DELL 1320 gedruckt hatte, was aber am fehlen jeglicher Abstimmung der Bilder auf den Drucker gelegen haben mag.



BigBubby schrieb:


> Bei mir steht er durchgehend auf Standby (also nicht extra ausgestellt).


Was auch die einzige Chance bei Tintenstrahlern ist, sie eingermassen am Laufen zu halten. Die Officejets, die bei uns in der Firma öfters mal vom Stomnetz getrennt wurden und dann für ein paar Wochen/Monate nicht verwendet wurden (Testsystem) zeigen allesamt Streifen, die man nur mit roher Gewalt (manuelle Reinigung der Druckköpfe welche bei dem Modell nicht in der Patrone integriert sind) wieder zum Drucken bewegen kann. Die Drucker in der Produktion, die ständig an der Stromversogung hängen und alle paar Tage verwendet werden, drucken dagegen streifenfrei.

Wenn ich wüsste, dass der CP1525 mind. so schöne Fotodrucke wie der CP2025 abliefern würde, dann würde ich ihn direkt kaufen.



gecco schrieb:


> Wie schnell ist Lan gegenüber Wlan?


Da kann man nur die Gegenfrage stellen: was druckst Du? Bei reinen Textseiten ist der unterschied völlig egal, wenn Du aber 20 A4-Bilder auf einmal druckst wirst Du den Unterschied zwischen max. 100 MBit und 54 MBit (vieleicht kann Dein Accesspoinmt aber auch mehr, wenn die sonstigen Bedingungen stimmen) durchaus spürbar, da das Lan näher an die theoretischen Werte kommt wie WLan. Dann sind für ein Bild (=eine Seite) aber auch locker mal 40-80 MByte drin.

Wie schnell Dein WLan ist kannst Du ja jetzt schon problemlos messen (Laptop mit WLan an die Postion stellen, wo nachher der Drucker hin soll und ein paar 100 MB übertragen).

Naja, da Du wohl nicht zwangsweise WLan brauchst und auch nicht weisst, wie schnell Dein WLan ist würde ich nur für den Drucker auf die Verstrahlung verzichten und ein Kabel legen.


----------



## BigBubby (25. August 2011)

*AW: Günstiger Farblaserdrucker bis ca 200 Euro?*

Ich hab nicht mehr den ganzen Thread im Kopf, aber wie selten er wirklich druckt, sagt er nicht.

Es ging ihm ja hauptsächlich um die Kosten und daher mein Vorschlag, denn selbst wenn er ab und zu reinigen sollte (wovon man aktiv nichts mitbekommt), dann kann er dabei nicht viel Tinte verbrauchen, da er sonst wohl kaum die 1-2k Seiten (je nachdem Farbe oder Schwarz) hinbekommen.
Wegen den Stromverbrauch ihn vom Netz zu nehmen ist auch Quatsch, da er im standby übers ganze Jahr gerade mal für 7,665€ an Strom verbraucht (3,5Watt Stand-By aus einem Test nachgemessen, 24/7/365 bei 0,25cent/kWh). 

Mir ging es darum in seinem Finanziellen Rahmen zu bleiben. Nur möchte er ein perfektes Gerät mit ohne Druckkosten für gar kein Geld


----------



## gecco (25. August 2011)

*AW: Günstiger Farblaserdrucker bis ca 200 Euro?*

Ich hätte mich schon mehr oder weniger für den HP 1525nw entschieden,aber ich habs mir nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen un dbeschlossen es soll einer mit *Duplexdruck* und *Lan* sein was nun auch den Preis in die Höhe treibt aber ich es mir dann wieder beim Papier spare!
Ich hab mir jetzt einige Modelle 

Kyocera Mita FS-C5100DN (1102HL3EU0)

Brother HL-4150CDN

Samsung CLP-620ND

angesehen,aber jetzt bin ich eher wieder auf dem Kyocera?
Ich denke es ist jetzt nicht mehr zeitgemäss einen ohne Duplex zu nehmen,da wir öfters auch Einladungen und Karten verschicken die beidseitig zu bedrucken sind!
Standby ist kein Thema da ich ihn ohnehin vom Netz trenne,er sollte nur eine gute Druckquali haben und die Druckkosten sollten gering sein!
Internetrouter hab ich von der Post Thomson TG 585 v7 und AP hab ich den *TL-WA901ND.*


----------



## fotoman (26. August 2011)

*AW: Günstiger Farblaserdrucker bis ca 200 Euro?*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Es ging ihm ja hauptsächlich um die Kosten und daher mein Vorschlag, denn selbst wenn er ab und zu reinigen sollte (wovon man aktiv nichts mitbekommt), dann kann er dabei nicht viel Tinte verbrauchen, da er sonst wohl kaum die 1-2k Seiten (je nachdem Farbe oder Schwarz) hinbekommen.


So lange der Drucker unter Strom ist das alles ok, weshalb das für vieldrucher auch egal ist.



BigBubby schrieb:


> Wegen den Stromverbrauch ihn vom Netz zu nehmen ist auch Quatsch


Es gibt durchaus noch andere Gründe, alle nicht benötigten Geräte während einer längeren Abwesenheit vom Netz zu nehmen.



gecco schrieb:


> was nun auch den Preis in die Höhe treibt aber ich  es mir dann wieder beim Papier spare!


Sprichst du von teuren  Spezialpapier für Karten und/oder Fotos oder von stinknormalem Papier  (davon gab es gerade bei DM 500 Blatt für 1 Euro)? Selbst mit den üblichen 4  Euro pro 500 Blatt musst Du für den Aufpreis von mind. 130 Euro  geschlagene 32000 Seiten drucken (oder 16k Blätter Papier). Ohne Bürobetrieb ist das m.M. nach auch innerhalb von ein paar Jahren nicht realistisch.



gecco schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist jetzt nicht mehr zeitgemäss einen  ohne Duplex zu nehmen,da wir öfters auch Einladungen und Karten  verschicken die beidseitig zu bedrucken sind!


Dann schau Dir aber  ganz genau an, ob der Drucker Duplex auch mit dickem Papier/leichtem  Karton kann. Ohne das jetzt auch nur von einem Drucker zu kennen möchte ich schlicht bezweifel, dass der Drucker von der Zufuhr für  dickere Druckmedien auch zweisietig drucken kann.

Was die Druckkkosten angeht kannst Du ja einfach im Netz suchen, z.B. auf DC | Druckerchannel - Das Drucker-Fachmagazin - kompetent, zuverlssig, unabhngig


----------

